# Lost Dog



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone hunting the clubs west of 5600 W ( Lakefront, Ambassador, Brown, ETC) be on the look out for a cheasepeake bay retriever. He was last seen near W1 on the Ambassador wearing an orange tritronics collar and a vest. REWARD!!!!! He is a young male(just turned 2 yesterday) that is nuetered. He is brown in color and is just starting to get his curls. Most his curls are around neck and front of chest and on his flank.

Please call 598-2567 and ask for KC.


----------



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

After 23 hours out in the worst weather we have had this year, I found Bravo on the S and J duck club. He was scared, tired, sore and wasn’t to sure he was glad to see me….but once he figured out it wasn’t an illusion he became grateful. I am getting ready to haul him to the vet to make sure there are no issues. 

But thank you all for the prayers and good wishes. I will write more later.

KC


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you got your pup back. I have never lost Arrow for that long but I know how bad I worry after she is gone for 30 minutes or so. 

Makes you remember how much you love them.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you found your dog. I lost an English setter almost 3 yrs ago. I Never did find him and I still haven't recovered. I still miss the little bugger.


----------

